# Implantation or AF?



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My cycle is normally 29-32 days. Its fairly regular. I have NEVER had a short cycle. I got AF today, well I am pretty sure it is anyway, which means this cycle was only 23 days. If I go by my CM patterns it looks like I Od on CD 17 and my luteal phase is usually 11-12 days. It is way to early for AF. I am about 7 DPO so I figured it could be implantation. Its not heavy yet but I had a couple pokey pains this morning, but they were barely noticeable. Could it be a cyst?

DH and I are NTNP so I could be pregnant.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It def. stopped to day so it was just some really bloody spotting. Hmm, now I am wondering if that was implantation. I guess I will find out in a few days.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmmm...
I'd guess that it was implantation bleeding!! The timing and duration seem to indicate that...
Keep us posted!


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Subbing to see if you get a BFP soon!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats what I am starting to think. I was really emotional today. I totally acted like a brat to my DH today and ran upstairs crying. lol. It could be PMS too. I hate the wait. I am really anxious to know. BTW the bleeding wasnt enough to reach the pantyliner except for a couple drops.

When should I test?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had implantation cramping hardcore with the last pregnancy at 8dpo and had a positive with SMU on an FRER the next afternoon (9dpo) - SO you could test tomorrow morning I think but if you get a negative, try again the next day!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I tested today with a clear blue early result and it was stark white negative. I think it would have been positive if that was implantation bleeding so I really dont think I am preggers after all. I thought I was ok either way, but honestly I am a little disappointed.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I just want AF to come so I can get it over with. I cant stand having this little sliver of hope in the back of my mind.


----------



## Mamma_Muma (Mar 19, 2010)

Awe I totally know that little sliver of hope is so... frustrating! I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## Eekface (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like it could have been implantation. I would wait until at least 10dpo to test (so 3 days I believe since you had the spotting) Even then, sometimes people don't get a pos test until 6 or so days after implantation.

GL!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It was implantation. I did get a BFP but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy. I was pretty broken up about it but better sooner than later on in the pregnancy. Maybe I will be really fertile this cycle.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

s
So sorry.
Good luck this month!!


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry to hear.


----------

